# My Setup and Co



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

It been years since I last join ACP...
Have given up my shrimps hobby since 2006...

I have started back on shrimps hobby 2009 July...
Some of my Tanks setup to share with you all...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jojoecute,

Welcome to APC! I like you tank set-up. I have a question, you have no substrate in the front part of the tank? What is the reason?


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi jojoecute,

Nice setup you've got there. I also feel a strange urge to go big with shrimp  I guess it's their farming appeal?

Is this the same setup you had in 2006 or did you buy it all at once in 2009?


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

From the looks of your 12! identical tanks, it appears that you have perfected the shrimp layout. Congrats, lol.


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks...
As known soils are to lower water PH...
To partion front portion allow me to place moss tied on mesh.

Another good point allow me to suck off dirt when water changing.


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi jojoecute,
> 
> Welcome to APC! I like you tank set-up. I have a question, you have no substrate in the front part of the tank? What is the reason?


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

Well just move new office, computer server room are fully air con.
I make use of it to built my hobby shrimps room, newly setup 2010 Feburary. 


Thorald said:


> Hi jojoecute,
> 
> Nice setup you've got there. I also feel a strange urge to go big with shrimp  I guess it's their farming appeal?
> 
> Is this the same setup you had in 2006 or did you buy it all at once in 2009?


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

It 4 racks x 6 tanks = 24 tanks
customs make tanks, diy rack allow to hold 250kgs per tier



FrothHelmet said:


> From the looks of your 12! identical tanks, it appears that you have perfected the shrimp layout. Congrats, lol.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks cool!

What's the size of the tank? Are you using UG filtering?

James


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

Tank size 57 x 45 x 30cm
Overflow piping design
Using sumptank filteration with additional sponge filter.

Lighting 1 x 28w T5 daylight


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jojoecute,

Could you show us some details about the rack. I plan to build one for myself.

Regards
James


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

James He said:


> Hi Jojoecute,
> 
> Could you show us some details about the rack. I plan to build one for myself.
> 
> ...


If you have Lowe's around you,look for *muscle racks*-very stable and not that expensive.


----------

